# Sw Shenwai -900B lathe



## BigWalt (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello everybody

Can anybody give any info on this Lathes  Shenwai Sw -900B are parts still available, can you provide good or bad about them!


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 3, 2019)

This topic will likely answer all your questions.
Pierre









						Hafco AL900A lathe, is anyone able to identify what it really is?
					

Bob, with oils it seems the problem is to buy oil that does not have additives. The additive package is what the oil companies use as their "marketing point of difference" - remember the Castrol ads "Oils ain't just oils". Buying a non-additive oil is thus a problem.  Your point about Chain Saw...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## BigWalt (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks Pdentrem, what you value the lathe in the picture


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2019)

here is the spec sheet


			https://www.sterlingmachinery.com/media/brochures1/file/shenwai-machine-tools-bench-lathe-brochure.pdf
		


and 
manual ( lam - but they are the same lathes as shenwai)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2019)

BTW,
i paid 1400 for a pristine gap bed 1236 SW900B about a year ago
complete with 3jaw chuck, 4jaw chuck, 11-1/4" faceplate, traveling steady rest, original tool kit- 
no steady rest for the bed though ( but i already got one)



very well made and it has a nice speed range and the gear selection is very well planned


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 3, 2019)

Where did you find it? I just missed a Jet the other day in my town 
Mark


----------



## BigWalt (Mar 3, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> BTW,
> i paid 1400 for a pristine gap bed 1236 SW900B about a year ago
> complete with 3jaw chuck, 4jaw chuck, 11-1/4" faceplate, traveling steady rest, original tool kit-
> no steady rest for the bed though ( but i already got one)
> ...




Would you buy this over new Precision Matthews PM-1030v?  I'm a newbie to this hobby so Im pricing 
Lathes out.  I found this one I have shown in the picture.  While I know they are different in size just want to make one purchase if possible not buy a machine that may not meet current market standards or my level of use in the event i need to resale.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Where did you find it? I just missed a Jet the other day in my town
> Mark


I found it out in Denair
It was passed over by another buyer


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2019)

BigWalt said:


> Would you buy this over new Precision Matthews PM-1030v?  I'm a newbie to this hobby so Im pricing
> Lathes out.  I found this one I have shown in the picture.  While I know they are different in size just want to make one purchase if possible not buy a machine that may not meet current market standards or my level of use in the event i need to resale.


I’d buy a gently used machine over a new machine. The original buyer pays the hit for a new machine, you can have it for a fraction of the original price 
PM has nice machines, but I won’t pay double just to get a new machine


----------



## BigWalt (Mar 3, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> I’d buy a gently used machine over a new machine. The original buyer pays the hit for a new machine, you can have it for a fraction of the original price
> PM has nice machines, but I won’t pay double just to get a new machine




The seller currently is asking $2000.00 for the lathe comes with original floor stand with shelves, 3 jaw, 4 jaw, center steady rest, quick change tool and extra attachments not know, has the original tools box and accessories.

I can buy the new PM-1030v for ($2,399.00 plus freight) with pretty much same accessories,
a warranty and parts are available.  My concern is with this old of a machine what's the wear and tear factor on it or has been service cycle on this lathe.  If any of the gears are bad or if I have to replace the motor what's that going to cost me ?

However I don't know what the current value or resale value would be if I decide to buy now and use it for few years and then try to sale several years down the road being it an older machine!


Any thoughts from anybody ????


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 3, 2019)

The SW900B and the PM-1030 are very different lathes.  The SW900B will swing 12" over the bed and 17.5" in the gap, a bigger spindle hole and 75% heavier.  It depends on what you want to use the lathe for.  The SW900B has more capability.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 3, 2019)

$2k for a used import 12x36 seems steep to me but it does have good accessories. I paid $1100 for mine a year ago with only a 3 jaw 6" chuck.  Good condition but dirty.  Stand was banged up, but whatever.









						Enco 12x36 Lathe Rebuild (Picture Heavy!)
					

Hi All, I recently purchased an Enco110-2033 gap bed lathe from a industrial surplus business for around $1100. It's more than some have spent on a lathe like this, but it was available nearby my house and in beautiful condition under the significant amount of grime that had coated it.  This...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 3, 2019)

BigWalt said:


> The seller currently is asking $2000.00 for the lathe comes with original floor stand with shelves, 3 jaw, 4 jaw, center steady rest, quick change tool and extra attachments not know, has the original tools box and accessories.
> 
> I can buy the new PM-1030v for ($2,399.00 plus freight) with pretty much same accessories,
> a warranty and parts are available.  My concern is with this old of a machine what's the wear and tear factor on it or has been service cycle on this lathe.  If any of the gears are bad or if I have to replace the motor what's that going to cost me ?
> ...



you can always offer 1600 and go from there
the PM1030 is a versatile machine,
but you'd be better off to get the shenwai even at 2k, IMO, unless the SW900 is trashed


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 4, 2019)

The SW is a much larger and more versatile machine. Remember a large lathe can make small parts while a small lathe cannot make large parts!

Tooling is where the money is spent! Motors are inexpensive. I spent $1500 on a similar lathe by Jet a few years ago. Currently I am thinking of downsizing as I don’t need the length. I wish I could find a 12ish by 27ish in my area, but they are much harder to find than the 1340 sized lathes.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 4, 2019)

I got the 12x36 without really knowing what all I would need it for. Almost immediately I had parts that would have pushed the envelope of anything smaller.  I'm a fan of buying rigidity and size when you can afford it.


----------

